# Gates to Infinity



## Autumn (Mar 9, 2015)

who has played this and would you recommend it


----------



## Meowth (Mar 9, 2015)

0/10, they still haven't reinstated meowth as a starter


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 10, 2015)

Eh. It was okay, but not as good as the first two. I appreciated how they handled the resolution of the "kid turns into pokémon" thing, and some of the characters were cute, and cofagrigus has the best walking animation omg, but I wouldn't say you're missing much if you give it a pass, really.


----------

